# You Tube not showing up in Extras



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

You tube is not showing up in my Extras menu. I have internet connected and have ran network setup. Im able to download on demand shows. 
Pandora is showing in the Extras menu.
Ive rebooted and still nothing. 

Any ideas?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Can take up to a week for youtube to show up.....


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Is Settings/Parental/Web Videos allow?


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> Is Settings/Parental/Web Videos allow?


That option is not showing up. Ive checked for it already.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jamieh1 said:


> That option is not showing up. Ive checked for it already.


It takes time for "Web Videos" to reload. Give it a day and check again.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Still not showing up.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jamieh1 said:


> Still not showing up.


Do a reset twice in a thirty minute period. This will clear the cache. Give it 36 hours to rebuild. YouTube should appear in that time frame.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

What everyone else said though more clear: Do a red button reset. Wait until it goes to step 1/2. Then it will get to step 2/2. At any point above 1% retrieving satellite info do another red button reset. Then wait 24 hours.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

cleared the cache several times, still no You tube, been 2 weeks.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

What does the DirecTV CSR tell ya to do to get the missing Web Video?


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Still no You tube, been several weeks, reset cache and still nothing, No option in parental controls. Getting Pandora and Ondemand but no you tube.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Do you have parental controls turned on for Web Videos? YouTube videos can be locked by the parental controls function. Check out this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2708007#post2708007 and http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2708027#post2708027.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

That option is not even showing up in parental. This receiver was a swap out. You tube has never shown up. Im getting Pandora and im able to use on demand services.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

jamieh1 said:


> That option is not even showing up in parental. This receiver was a swap out. You tube has never shown up. Im getting Pandora and im able to use on demand services.


What model is this replacement in case I missed it earlier?


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

HR23-700


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Call DirecTV and tell 'em you are missing Web Video from the menu.

You get that back and YouTube will show up.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

Jamie,

I'm interested in how this works out for you as I have the same problem. HR20-100, latest national release.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Your ISP may be blocking YouTube through their parental management software.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Still no you tube showing in the extras menu. Reset cache. Reset to factory. 
Im getting On demand on this reciever and Pandora. The you tube feature is not even showing up in the menu.


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

It is something to do with your ISP or router settings, are you using your own purchased router or one from the cable/dsl company?

I don't know why it happens but you really need to either check into router settings or get a hold of someone from your ISP that knows their stuff.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Look at your router firewall and parental settings.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

you tube finally showed up after about 2 months. I red button reset 3-4 times in 30 minutes and it finally showed up.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

jamieh1 said:


> you tube finally showed up after about 2 months. I red button reset 3-4 times in 30 minutes and it finally showed up.


Very strange, but glad you have YouTube.


----------



## Youtube fan 16 (May 8, 2015)

The satellite TV service added YouTube and other streaming apps such as Pandora to its Internet-enabled HD DVRs four years ago. But YouTube recently upgraded to new technical specifications which are not compatible with older set-tops.

Several Smart TVs and Net-enabled set tops such as Blu-ray players and gaming consoles last month lost access to YouTube as well.

Robert Mercer, a DIRECTV spokesman, says the satcaster is working with YouTube to restore the user-generated video service to the company's subscribers.

"YouTube content via the DIRECTV set-top is no longer available. They (YouTube) changed their technical specifications to deliver the YouTube experience through DIRECTV's and other distributors' set-tops boxes," Mercer said. "We've had a long relationship with YouTube and will continue to work with them to find ways to restore delivering their content to our customers."

Despite Mercer's comment, however, DIRECTV CEO Mike White this week sounded skeptical about YouTube's future on the satellite service.

"I'm not sure the YouTube thing will continue because they're trying to do something different to control the whole experience themselves," White told financial analysts this week after the company's release of its first quarter report.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Current Thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/217492-youtube-going-away/


----------

